# CMV positive with CMV positive donor



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hello, 

Just wanted to see if anyone else is CMV positive and had a CMV positive donor and is PG.

We will be having our dating scan next month, and got a lot of pamphlets through about various screening and I'm a little concerned with which ones we should do   .

Can anyone help.

Thanks


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi bobo,

If you are CMV+ then it doesn't make any difference that your donor is CMV+ too - you can't be reinfected.

I'm CMV+ too and have never been asked or tested or had my CMV status mentioned during either pregnancy.  The screening you'll have (from memory!) includes rubella, HIV, TB (?), certain blood disorders ummm, AFP (Down's syndrome) if you choose to have it, ummmm a few others but I can't remember what they are!  Your midwife will talk you through all the various screening tests that you will be offered.

I presume the screening test you are concerned about is the triple (or quadruple) test which is mainly used to indicate your baby's risk of Downs syndrome?  This is a very personal decision and you'll find widely differing opinions about it on here!  We didn't have a nuchal scan or the triple test in either pregnancy and that was the right decision for us as a family but that's not to say that it's the right decision for you.  If you are confused or not sure what to do then why not give your midwife a call to talk through the issues?

I'm happy to tell you how we came to our decision if you think it'll be helpful?  I know juju, teresa and possibly mini had the test so could give you an alternative view to me too.

Pippi xx


----------



## BoBo2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Pippi,

How you doing? Not long! 

I didn't want to write this on the other threads we are both on so thought i would set this one up. 

Thank you for writing on here. Yes its the downs one, and few of the others concerned about. We are seeing a doc next week at UCLH, so will write my concerns down and see what they feel we should do. The MW was lovely she said that got up to around 20 weeks , the amino etc.. but risk of miscarriage she mentioned. 

So how did you come to your decision, might ask the other girls what happened in the tests, just so anxious.

We going to our private clinic for a scan as they then will check OK and discharge us, might ask him tomorrow see what he thinks too?

Just me more than DH concerned and anxious, cause just pray all be OK.
xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

For us it was a simple decision in the end.  We wouldn't have gone on to have an amnio because of the risk of miscarriage (even though it is a very small risk) and we wouldn't have terminated the pregnancy if the baby had had Downs.  I didn't feel that knowing the baby was high risk or even knowing that he/she had Downs during the pregnancy would have helped me to prepare, although I know a lot of ladies would rather know than wonder.

As I said, our decision was just what was best for our family.  I can see both sides and actually I'm probably in the minority with not having had the test or the nuchal.  In fact, out of the 6 members of my close family that are expecting at the moment (fertile bunch apart from us!!), we are the only ones that turned down both the blood test and nuchal scan.

There really is no right or wrong in this situation, just what you feel is right for you and your DH.

Hope that helps,
P xx


----------

